# Hi There.



## rayco79 (Oct 23, 2011)

My name is Ray and I am a WW2 Aircraft modeler. Was looking for a walkaround on the Bristol Beaufighter when I found the interesting build of the 1;32 scale Revell Beaufighter on your Forums, and as it happens this model is on my work bench as I speak-- so to speak.

Have been working on this model on and off for the last seven years, and decided three weeks ago it is about time to get it done. It will be a detailed model with rebuilt cockpit, interior ,rebuilt wheel well's,repositioned rudder, elevators ,aeiralon's and dropped flaps, plus all the other fiddley bits that need doing. Hmmm--- am now 70yrs. old. better get it done soon.
Ray.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Ray!

Glad you found our "home", We'll be looking forward to seeing your project!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ray!! When the Beau is completed, would love to see some pics. You might also want to join in our Group Builds. Its all for fun and you just might get some models done quicker!


----------



## colby0812 (Oct 23, 2011)

hi, I'm new here too, hop can make more friends here and learn more from you all


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome nu guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ray.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome from England Ray. Looking forward to seeing your Beau progress. Don't be shy, get some pics posted !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ray. Where in the great white north are you?

And hello to Colby too.


----------



## A4K (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome Ray and Colby, pull up a piece of furniture and make yourselves at home!

Ray, I'd love to see photos of your Beau if you could manage it - got 2 1/72 builds lined up.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rayco79 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi again,
Thanks for all the welcome's. Will try to upload some pics. as I move along on the Beaufighter. Would like to start a thread but I do not get a chance to work on my models that often, so it may be a long build, or thread. 
Have done the cockpit and all the internal framing, as well as the crew hatches, and am at the cutting out control surfaces stage. Have found only one pic. of a Beaufighter with the flaps down so I guess I am safe doing that. Revell did not show any wheel well detail, so more work there.
Anyhow, I could ramble all night so will let you go. Will take some pics. soon and post them [will have to find out how to do that]

In answer to Crimea Rivers post, home is in Hope B.C. About 160 kms. east of Vancouver. Johanna and I run a B&B hence not much time for model building.
Ray.
PS. Noticed that someone is building a 1/32 Mosquito by Revell. Hmmm I have that one too. lol.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

welcome aboard Ray, hope you enjoy your stay mate!...and Colby too!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome both of you. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2011)

rayco79 said:


> Will take some pics. soon and post them [will have to find out how to do that]
> 
> In answer to Crimea Rivers post, home is in Hope B.C. About 160 kms. east of Vancouver. Johanna and I run a B&B hence not much time for model building.



Well, I may look you up next time I drive out that way.

Post pics from your hard drive as follows:

Go to "Go Advanced" at bottom of thread
Click Manage Attachments button
From the window that pops up, click "Add Files"
From the next pop up, click "Select Files" and browse to your pic locations. You can select multiples by clicking with the CTRL key held down
When you're done that, click on "Upload Files" and they should appear at the bottom of the window.
If you want to insert words in between, select "Insert in Line", if not, just hit "Done" and they wll appear at the bottom.

Note pics should be no more than 800 pixels wides.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2011)

Good assistance there Andy.
Ray, I'm (slowly) converting the Revell 1/32nd scale Mosquito into the FBVI variant, and I'm the one who did the Beaufighter in 32nd scale for the MTO Group Build. If you need any detail pics for your Beau, let me know.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## DBII (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome new guys, there is always room fro one more. Looking forward to seeing your photos.

DBII


----------



## rayco79 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi again,
Thanks for the info Andy. [if I may call you Andy]. Guess I am hooked like our famous Salmon and have no excuse but to take and post a few pics. of the Beaufighter. [if she who swings the big stick will let me off the leash that is] LOL.
Have been going through my stash of Revell 1/32 scale kits [ that were bought when I was still young and foolish]. Good grief, had forgotten how much cutting and rivit removing has to be done with these old kits, especially the P51B Mustang and ME262. What have I got myself into. Between my online Auto Racing, the return to model building ,after a VERY long hiatus [I still use the hairy stick] and she with the Big stick, I guess there will be busy times ahead.
Thank you Terry for the offer of some pics. Have numerous interior and exterior pics. as well as two cutaways. Was hoping this would be enough, but if you want to share, a few more would be more than welcome. How would you get them to me. Internet or ?
Will also send pics. of a few of my completed 1/32 aircraft. I say completed as there are many incomplete as well [cockpits done]. Most of my models were damaged , some beyond repair, during the big move to our present home. This is when I threw up my hands and gave up on modeling, but during one of my off leash moments,I went scratching through all those lovely bits and a hint of past glue and paint smells-------. Well, so here I am again, rambling away.
Ray.


----------



## jcsites (Oct 26, 2011)

That is so exciting.I hope you can introduce your model too us. Can't wait to see them....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ray. Send me a PM with an e-mail address and I'll sort some detail pics for you. You might already have them, but you never know!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2011)

rayco79 said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for the info Andy. [if I may call you Andy]



Absolutely. Believe me, I've been called much worse!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah... the lovely memories (and smells) of modelling. Welcome to the forum, Ray. Please stick around, sir.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ray. As you have already seen, there are a lot of helpful folks here.


----------



## rayco79 (Oct 25, 2022)

Well it looks like I am back after a long, long time. Since I last posted here with dreams of rebuilding and finishing this 1/32 scale Bristol Beaufighter "LIFE" got in the way, although I have been working on the beast on and off since, what, almost 20 years, not much was accomplished at all. What with helping Joanne run the B&B, working, and generally being Ray, time has flown by with the only work being done was to tear apart the kit that I had started, getting it ready for it's new and improved build. In the meantime we lost our Son 7 years ago and then I lost my dear Joanne two years ago to Pancreatic Cancer. I have been lost these last two years with no direction as to what to do with myself, until two weeks ago I happened to find this page, so here I am again breathing in those lovely glue fumes, cutting and shaping pieces of plastic and generally enjoying myself. I am still working which has been a great help in keeping me on this side of sane, but I now have something to keep my mind at work in the evenings as well. And yes, I sympathize Terry, I am also having trouble with my hands due to Arthritic joints in my hands but, at 81 years old I guess shouldn't complain. By the way Terry I don't think I thanked for all the information you sent me on the Beaufighter as it has been a great help.
In the meantime this is the work that has been accomplished in the twenty years since tearing the old kit apart. I know, the paint colours are all wrong, but have since gathered together the correct interior green and bought a new airbrush to make things right. Of course while in the Hobby shop purchasing what I need I picked up the 1/32 scale Trumpeter Fairey Swordfish but I promise to get on with the Beau. until it is done. Well, mostly anyway. Following are a few pics. I took this morning.
The first pic. shows the fuselage halves in a couple of cradles that I hashed together to hold them while I got on with the interior ribbing the rest are self explanatory I guess.
The cockpit seat will be replaced with a scratch built item more in keeping with the proper unit, and have since found that the instrument shelves are too far apart to mount instruments on the walls of the cockpit, still have a lot of instruments to build though. Get on with it Ray you have nothing but time on your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome back!

I am sorry to hear of your loved ones' passing, it's never easy to lose one, but two - that is really difficult.

Glad to see the Beaufighter has survived the passage of time, will be looking forward to the "new" build!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Oct 25, 2022)

Stephen Grey's Beaufighter circa 2002'ish. Bristol Beaufighter JM135 - The Fighter Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rayco79 (Oct 25, 2022)

mjfur said:


> Stephen Grey's Beaufighter circa 2002'ish. Bristol Beaufighter JM135 - The Fighter Collection


Great photo's thank you, they will come in handy.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome back Ray, never had a chance to say howdy the first time around. Sorry to hear about your losses. Looking forward to seeing the Beaufighter to the finish line. Love Hope. Live about 9hrs North and always over night there before making the push through the Big Smoke to the Island or Sunshine Coast (born there.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rayco79 (Oct 25, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome back Ray, never had a chance to say howdy the first time around. Sorry to hear about your losses. Looking forward to seeing the Beaufighter to the finish line. Love Hope. Live about 9hrs North and always over night there before making the push through the Big Smoke to the Island or Sunshine Coast (born there.)


Howdy to you, as well. Where about is 9hrs North of Hope. Love Hope, away from the madding crowd, although I travel to Surrey for work every day it is always good to enter the mountains again. Thank you for your condolences. Have never been to the Sunshine Coast, should make the trip. Will try my best to reach the finish line at last.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 26, 2022)

G'day Ray, nice to have you pop in, like George (fubar57) I missed you first time round when taking a bit of a break. Sad to hear of your losses, as already mentioned , it's hard to take and even harder to live with. Am liking the look of your bird, love it when so much more detail is added. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2022)

Good to see you back. Nicely done so far.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2022)

Welcome back Ray and my sincerest condolences. I hope that coming back here and tolerating us will give you some comfort, however small. I look forward to seeing how this project goes. You're doing great work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2022)

Good to see you back here, although sorry to hear about your sad loss.
The Beau is looking good, and brings back memories of when I did mine, which is now with 46 Sqn Association.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2022)

Always tough to loose close loved ones. Nice to see you back and involved. The model looks like it’s coming along nicely.


----------

